# My new garage...description and photo updates



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

Sadly...very little has changed in the appearance of the structure in the last 3 weeks. All the interior framing is complete, and we have roughed in the plumbing, electrical, and the HVAC system.

The doors and windows have just arrived, so the masonery crew will cut holes in the existing brick for the installation. After installation of the doors and windows, the bricklayers will return and get all of the brick work done. I hope all this is done in the next 3 weeks.

Thanks for your interest...more photos will be uploaded as changes become apparent.


----------

